# Cracked burrs for rhino grinder



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Decided to give my burrs a quick clean this morning before making a drink, to find my burrs had cracked in half!

It had fell out my cupboard a few days ago, but thought nothing of it as had used it after with no problems...

Is it possible to order just the burrs, or am i going to have to order a new one altogether?

I think its a sign that i should clean the major up and use it!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Is this what you seek?


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes sir!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Choice between a rhino or a major for espresso ? Hmm let me think :0


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Rhino is a great little grinder for French Press. Love mine


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mines had a bit of use since the Brazen arrived and it's not a bad budget hand grinder, must say.


----------

